# Bota.



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

She will be 11 years old this December and never let me down thru the years...had better pics until the great computer crash last month.

1995 B7100HST.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like she has been well cared for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening Chief.
Thank you for kind words. Bota doesn't spend night outside and I do my best to keep element from touching her....heck,if Bota saves on my legs,back,arms its the least I can do.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice tractor, Thomas. That orange color stands out well against whatever that white stuff is in the back ground. 

Sorry about your computer crash.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning John.
"whatever that white stuff is in the back ground."

In a strange way the white stuff does help to beat the cabin fever...get outside and push the s**w around.

Computer crash was my fault  cost complete new setup,and now the Mrs. will only let me push the on button and move the mouse around...yeah just the basic:naah: guess that's what you get when you let a ******* play on the internet.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Thomas,
Real nice Bota. I know all too well about moving that "white Stuff". I'm in Upstate NY and we can get our share but you guys in New Hampshire get clobbered too. Sometimes more than us.
It can be fun moving it around. Here is a pic of me move some "white stuff" a couple of years ago. 

Regards, Harry


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

With in a split second after your attachment open I got a cold chill right down my spine Harry....yup you just gave me a reality check whats coming. 

I believe it was the winter 00 or 01 you folks got twice as much snow in one month than we got all season...from viewing your attachment I see your veteran when it comes to facing the elements plus equipment.:zoomin:


----------

